# Iris (siri) voice assistant on the touchpad



## newarkhiphop (Aug 25, 2011)

hey guys just wanted to let you know its possible to have the Iris voice assitant on the TP, iris is a port of the IOS "siri" here are some threads on it

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/enter-iris-so-long-siri-we-hardly-knew-ye/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18550988#post18550988

the app itself is on the android market but you need Google Voice Search and TTS Libary on your touchpad for it to work, TTS library was already on the Touchpad but voice search was not

Found it in the market but it says that the touchpad is not supported. Did some googling  and was able to find a .apk link and side loaded on the touch pad no problem

At first voice recognition was pretty awful but them i went into DSPManager in our app drawer and changed a couple of settings that made it much better

- effect strength to moderate
-made sure bass boost was disabled
-selected Vocal booster under select preset.

Will be honest it very limited to what it can do on the touch pad so far you can ask basic question about time,weather, what is... tell me about.... search this.... and it it wrong about half the time BUT its an app that is in alpha phase so

anyways here is a very quick vid i did search for pizza hut and blockbuster and how to say hello in french


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

Could anyone suggest the apps required like a proper TTS ? When i press the blue button in IRIS , the google voice doesnt pop up and instead the blue circle becomes red. How do i bring the google voice thing ? I have it downloaded.


----------

